# Guess that pc game!



## supermep

Seen this on other forums looks like fun.

Post a clear screenshot of a PC game(no emluators please)

And we try to guess it! 

Order should go like this. Post screenshot>3 wrong guesses>1 right guess post new screenshot

(If y'all don't like these kinds of games on the forums just let me know so I don't do this again! xD Thanks!)

Here's an easy one:


----------



## bruiser

Amazon Trail?


----------



## supermep

Nope.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Serious Sam 2?


----------



## Starrodkirby86

Sure looks like that...if not, Far Cry. Lol, woohoo, it's time for me to lose! ^^;

But obviously that isn't Amazon Trail...too high technical for [email protected][email protected] Unless there's an updated revamped super AT game that I never heard about. Oh well.


----------



## supermep

Tiber Septim said:


> Serious Sam 2?


Thats right. Now someone else can post one.


----------



## Tiber Septim

I hope this one isn't too easy...


----------



## Van Hel Singh

metroid prime


----------



## Tiber Septim

Nope


----------



## koala

Unreal Tournament?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

if not its quake (some sort of number lol)


----------



## Tiber Septim

koala said:


> Unreal Tournament?


Bingo :laugh:


----------



## supermep

This one should be a bit harder:


----------



## Van Hel Singh

farcry


----------



## bruiser

Medal Of Honor - Pacific Assault


----------



## supermep

bruiser said:


> Medal Of Honor - Pacific Assault


Bingo!


----------



## Laurie52

Guess


----------



## Laurie52

Unintentional doublepost....Oops!


----------



## supermep

Rune?


----------



## Laurie52

Yep......was it that obvious? "grins"


----------



## supermep

Laurie52 said:


> Yep......was it that obvious? "grins"


I was stuck between Blade of Darkness or Rune.

The graphics engines of both those games were very similar.


----------



## supermep

This one is gonna be hard!


----------



## godspeeed

megaman X?


----------



## ebackhus

Combat Amphibians?
Toads a' Battlin'?


----------



## supermep

Nope, nope and nope!


----------



## supermep

Couple more guesses and I'll reveal the game.


----------



## supermep

Y'all give up?


----------



## Tiber Septim

That's a tough one, the engine looks similar to Deus Ex but the setting is completely wrong. Are you able to give a different screenshot of the same game?


----------



## supermep

Heres another screenshot!


----------



## Van Hel Singh

anachronox


----------



## supermep

Van Hel Singh said:


> anachronox


We have a winner! haha. Someone else post a hard one!


----------



## ebackhus

Here ya go.


----------



## supermep

Is that from a cinematic in the game? Or ingame screenshot?

I'll take a poke at it.

Soul Calibur?


----------



## ebackhus

Cinematic. I captured it with a PCI tuner card.

I also forgot that the thread is for PC games so I do apologize. It's for Play Station II.

And nope, not Soul Calibur.


----------



## supermep

Thatll make it harder for me to guess cuz my knowledge of PS2 games is really limited.

Bloody Roar 3?


----------



## ebackhus

Sorry, incorrect guess.


----------



## supermep

Its safe to say perhaps no one knows? Reveal?


----------



## ebackhus

It's a still from _.hack//G.U. Vol. 1_ on the PlayStation 2.


----------



## supermep

Man, that was a tough one. I've never even heard of that game!

heres one that might be really easy for some and hard as hell for others!


----------



## dxj

Aww man, i reckonise the game but can't think what it is, i'm going to kick myself when the name comes up


----------



## ebackhus

First I thought it was a Harry potter game (the area looks like Hogsmeade) and now I think it's an MMORPG.


----------



## supermep

Way off!

Hehehe...


----------



## imix14

The Longest Journey.


----------



## supermep

Close enough. It's The Longest Journey: Dreamfall.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Has been called the worse game ever to come out :grin: Thought it would make a great first post in this thread :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus

ET? That's the worst game to ever come out.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

i beg to differ, ecco the dolphin was possibly the worst game ever, closely followed by the Toyota YARIS game that was released for free on Xbox Live marketplace. 

but the screen is from forever worlds enter the unknown

new image (an oldskool fav):


----------



## supermep

Wow that one is tough. Is it on NES?


----------



## dxj

Road Rash

maybe Road Rash 2


----------



## Van Hel Singh

yer its road rash, my favourite game on the genisis


----------



## dxj

Yeah Road Rash owned it


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Try this one, it's not that hard, pretty well known game:


[Click thumbnail^]


----------



## Tiber Septim

The thumbnail isn't showing in FF and the link doesn't work in IE6 or IE7. Can anyone else see it?


----------



## supermep

Nope I can't see it.

So until it is fixed I'll post this:










This one is bound to stump you!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:4-dontkno The link worked for me. Guess we'll have two to guess now :grin: 

Van Hel's Pic:


----------



## supermep

World of Warcraft?


----------



## ebackhus

Two Worlds? No, can't be Two Worlds. Definetly not World of Warcraft...


----------



## Tiber Septim

It decided it was going to work for me today.
Van hel Singh - Possibly Fable?
Supermep - I've got no idea but my dad thinks it might be Freedom: "Something". Can't remember the full name. Just a guess based off the character names. :4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

everquest?


----------



## Van Hel Singh

yer it was fable, good work septim, but i think the other one is freedom: first resistance?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Shouldn't be too hard. Bonus points if you guess the mod I'm using here as well.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

titan quest?


----------



## supermep

Van Hel Singh said:


> yer it was fable, good work septim, but i think the other one is freedom: first resistance?


Yup mine was Freedom: First Resistance.

Figured no one would guess that lackluster of a game! Haha!


----------



## supermep

Tiber Septim said:


> Shouldn't be too hard. Bonus points if you guess the mod I'm using here as well.


Silkroad Online


----------



## Tiber Septim

Sorry Supermep, Mr. Hel Singh got it with Titan Quest. I thought it might be too easy, I need to find some really obscure games.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Here's one that hasn't been released yet :grin:


----------



## Tiber Septim

Grand Theft Auto IV???


----------



## kolevich

It can't be GTA IV because there is no such police cars there!
I guess it is *True Crime*...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Tiber got it. Too easy?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Yeah, the overbright orange HDR gave it away.

Umm. Some kind of paintball game??? Looks like it was made in the old Lucas arts engine...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: It's a paintball game, yeah. Most people probably haven't heard of it or seen it for that matter. I'll give it a day or so to see if anyone knows.


----------



## jschmidt




----------



## Tiber Septim

Look like a tough one jschmidt but no one has guessed Jacks yet...

Maybe we should make it whoever correctly guesses the game posts the next pic, so we don't have multiple pics going simultaneously.
If nobody gets it after 2 days the same person posts a different pic.

If somebody guesses correctly but doesn't upload a pic for 2 days then somebody else can post one.

What does everyone think?

Edit: Just remembered that's a scene from 'Legendary Wings' (At least I think it is). An old game for the NES. Hehehe. DARK was evil.


----------



## jschmidt

XD haha. yeah. sry about the quick picture.


----------



## supermep

Tiber Septim said:


> Sorry Supermep, Mr. Hel Singh got it with Titan Quest. I thought it might be too easy, I need to find some really obscure games.


Titanquest looks identical to Silkroad.

Haha


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Mine was Extreme Paint Brawl. Doubt anyone knew that :laugh: I'll leave it open for the next person who want's to post a pic :smile:


----------



## Tiber Septim

Yeah I wouldn't have guessed that one.
Here's an interesting one:


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Warlords Battlecry?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Damn that was fast. WB3...
Ok, now your turn.


----------



## supermep

Aww man I used to have that game! And I couldn't get it. Keep posting hard ones!


----------



## Van Hel Singh

I dont know if this one is that hard, but if you've played the game, then its easy. I tried to include some clues in the image.


----------



## jschmidt

rappelz


----------



## Van Hel Singh

yeah, now it's your turn.


----------



## jschmidt

one of my favorites :tongue:


----------



## Aus_Karlos

hmm, ive like only got the most widely know games. Before i even post a pic you guys would get it.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Umm. The image didn't show up for me. So I quoted your post to get the address of the picture. When I went to that it has the name of the picture clearly stated up the top of the image. Was that intended?
Maybe it's not the name of it.
'Castle Bjorn the Blacksmith'???


----------



## Nick361

Try guess this!


----------



## jschmidt

haha. nope. its one of the shops in the game.

'Castle Bjorn the Blacksmith'

that is..


----------



## Tiber Septim

Took me ages to find but is it 'Castle of the Winds'?


----------



## supermep

Tiber Septim said:


> Took me ages to find but is it 'Castle of the Winds'?


Yeah that is defintely Castle of the Winds.

I love that game.


----------



## kolevich

What about this one? Maybe too easy...


----------



## jschmidt

ray: yes. its so good. i'm so glad the maker of it put it on his site for free. part 1 and 2 :grin:


----------



## koala

Desperados? I thought it might be that other wild west game, Call Of Juarez.


----------



## dxj

No i don't think it's COJ, Gun maybe?


----------



## kolevich

koala said:


> Desperados? I thought it might be that other wild west game, Call Of Juarez.


Bingo! We have a correct answer! Desperados 2: Cooper's Revenge. Pretty nice game. Trying to pass it now..


----------



## supermep

jschmidt said:


> ray: yes. its so good. i'm so glad the maker of it put it on his site for free. part 1 and 2 :grin:


Ive played COTW since I was like 6 years old.

My dad bought it wayyyy back when.

The inventory is so advanced. And everytime I play it theres always different enchanted weapons.

Diablo ain't got nothing on this classic!


----------



## Van Hel Singh

New image, it's been a while:


----------



## dxj

I've never played it so a stab in the dark at, Battlefield: 1942 ?


----------



## supermep

Enemy Territory.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Yer its ET. Long time since I played that game.


----------



## ebackhus

Here we go!


----------



## dxj

Panzer Dragoon


----------



## Cellus

Ahh, I remember unlocking that after playing Panzer Dragoon Orta. Mmm mmm good...

Let's see how you folks handle this one:










(hint: DOS days with good ol' Adlib music. And yes, I have actually played this, though for me it was in black and white on an old DataTrain grayscale monitor. :wink


----------



## ebackhus

Td 2192. For its time the graphics where just INCREDIBLE. I spent a good deal of cash and time tweaking my old 386 to get the most from that game. :laugh:


----------



## supermep

Here we go!


----------



## ebackhus

OH GOD!! It's in my brain but it won't come out through my fingers!!

<3 VGA.


----------



## supermep

Come on you can do it!


----------



## koala

I'm sure I used to have this one. It's not Monkey Island, but something similar.


----------



## Cellus

For the life of me this one is one of those "What's the name? ... Oh yeah! Of course! Bah!" moments.


----------



## supermep

Welp I'ma post the game name.

Day of the Tentacle!

<3 Lucasarts games :]

:]

Someone else go.


----------



## oldmn

Here is an oldie.


----------



## ebackhus

Looks like a SERIOUSLY toned-down version of Titan Quest.

As for Day of the Tentacle... Now I feel ashamed that I could not remember it.


----------



## oldmn

Nope.
Anyone else?


----------



## Cellus

Whew, for a second I thought it was one of the millions of "Korean Diablo-esque hack-and-slash ripoff" games. :wink:

I have no clue on this one.


----------



## oldmn

This game will run on a MAC or Windows machine. (Originally writen for Mac)


----------



## intelfan

how do i post images ????????


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

The above one hasn't been guessed correctly, so don't post one now. But either copy the URL of the image and use the [img]url here[/img] tags. Or click the Go advanced button where you will see, along the top of the message box, an image button, press that and paste the URL into that.


----------



## oldmn

Clue:
The Giants have invaded, the royal guard have been over whelmed and you must awaken the ancient one by rebuilding a shield of dragon teeth.


----------



## oldmn

Any body ?
More clues
You have to go to places like:
The learning tree.
Planes of endless winds.
Reef island.


----------



## koala

I had to google those place names to find the game, I've never heard of it. :grin:

Pillars Of Garendall?


----------



## oldmn

That's it, POG has been around for a long long time. 
It is a nice game if you want to kill some time.
Doesn't take a lot of machine to run it.


----------



## koala

Here's a slightly more modern one....


----------



## supermep

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2?


----------



## koala

Nope. Answer below in white. Highlight to see.

>> *Frontlines - Fuel Of War* <<


----------



## Cellus

Here's another oldie which I remember sinking hours into (mind you, this was in black and white on an old DataTrain greyscale monitor):


----------



## oldmn

EGA Trek 
Most People would not even know what EGA was.
Monitors colors:
CGA 4 colors
EGA 16 colors.


----------



## oldmn

What about this one?


----------



## supermep

oldmn said:


> EGA Trek
> Most People would not even know what EGA was.
> Monitors colors:
> CGA 4 colors
> EGA 16 colors.


haha the good ole days!


----------



## Cellus

oldmn said:


> What about this one?


Wait is that a screenshot or an FMV/rendered pic? The latter do not count, it's gotta be a screenie! :tongue:


----------



## oldmn

Cellus said:


> Wait is that a screenshot or an FMV/rendered pic? The latter do not count, it's gotta be a screenie! :tongue:


Screen Shot.
here is another one.


----------



## buccaneer

Dune?


----------



## oldmn

That is correct.


----------



## buccaneer

yay! Um, I dont have a screenshot to post so someone else please do


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Here's an easy one


----------



## ebackhus

America's Army 1?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: It is America's Army, can't remember which verison though.


----------



## Deleted090308

This is OLD!


----------



## Cellus

ARGH, I _know_ that game... I played the shareware version of it on a 3.5" floppy on my old 486 in MS-DOS. That game was incredibly fun, for as long as the shareware version lasted. I think it starts with a "M"...

...you know I am going to kick myself if I can't find out the name of this game. I know it must have been well over a decade ago, but this is going to bug me to no end.

I must resist the temptation to go trawling through abandonware sites to find this game...

I hate you people, you make me want to install dosbox or something again. It's driving me nuts. :upset:


----------



## Deleted090308

It starts with an "A".


----------



## Deleted090308

It's called Abuse.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abuse_(computer_game)


----------



## Cellus

That's it!

Great, that's just great. Now I have to install dosbox. Look what you just did!

All right, here's one which I also remember sucking many hours into, though my memories were (again) in black and white:


----------



## Deleted090308

:laugh: There's a Windows version of Abuse: http://www.rocket-surgery.net/abuse/downloads.html


----------



## ebackhus

Commander Keen? :4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus

ebackhus said:


> Commander Keen? :4-dontkno


I'll give you half points for that.

Which Commander Keen is it?



eneles said:


> :laugh: There's a Windows version of Abuse: http://www.rocket-surgery.net/abuse/downloads.html


Yoink.


----------



## beefers1

judging by the graphics advancements of the later games, i'll have to say that it's the second episode, or version, or whatever you may call it.


----------



## disdain

I know it might be out of sync, and that the other one hasn't been answered. My guess is that is is part 2.... And now guess this one.


----------



## beefers1

what the heck is that? looks like something from either a horror game or maybe a Japanese adventure one.


----------



## disdain

beefers1 said:


> what the heck is that? looks like something from either a horror game or maybe a Japanese adventure one.


nope it is an orc (hint hint)..... it is an Notrh American game....


----------



## ebackhus

Certianly not WoW. EverQuest I?


----------



## Cellus

beefers1 said:


> judging by the graphics advancements of the later games, i'll have to say that it's the second episode, or version, or whatever you may call it.


Actually it's the first game, the original Commander Keen. :wink:

As for what we're looking at now... I honestly don't have a clue. If we start wandering into the realm of MMOs and various "knock-offs", this is going to get very tricky very quickly.


----------



## Rusty_NZ

Can you guess this game. I race these in real life and play them online too.


----------



## disdain

ebackhus said:


> Certianly not WoW. EverQuest I?


Neither sorry 

The game is Knight Online.


And to the other picture is that mini-cars 2 or destro derby?


----------



## Rusty_NZ

nope its not


----------



## ebackhus

disdain said:


> Neither sorry
> 
> The game is Knight Online.
> 
> 
> And to the other picture is that mini-cars 2 or destro derby?


I guess Knight Online has been given an overhaul. When I played it the game looked horrid!


----------



## beefers1

racing.org.nz?


----------



## disdain

ebackhus said:


> I guess Knight Online has been given an overhaul. When I played it the game looked horrid!


Well since the 15.06 patch it has changed a bit lol. There is a new moradon and some other stuff, but still the same ole game.


----------



## beefers1

hmm... the only game i know that has that kind of racing would be TOCA Race Driver 3, or maybe 2, or 1.


----------



## Garryson01

noooo, toca didn't have destruction derby in. From the luck of the graphics, I would definately say its either destruction derby or destruction derby 2. On a side note, I absolutely loved those games and I have recently bought flatout: ultimate carnage which is also awesome!


----------



## Mike2828

One of my favorite games, might be a hard one for some of you :grin:


----------



## Cellus

Toonstruck.


----------



## ebackhus

Cellus said:


> Toonstruck.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr :upset:


----------



## Mike2828

-double


----------



## Mike2828

Toonstruck and a winner










another oldie but a good game


----------



## ebackhus

Cannonfodder?

I admit I cheated.


----------



## Mike2828

ebackhus said:


> Cannonfodder?
> 
> I admit I cheated.


Yeah you "guessed it"

sure, looking at the links of the pictures will provide the answer every time while undermining the entire purpose behind the game to begin with  but goodjob 











heres another,

and a tip, if you look at the link you will see the name of the game! GOODLUCK :heartlove


----------



## beefers1

lol the last ninja?


----------



## Mike2828

beefers1 said:


> lol the last ninja?



Correct!

some pure nostalgia:


----------



## beefers1

hey, i was supposed to post a pic!

the pirates of pestulon 4


----------



## beefers1

ok, this one:

(don't bother looking at the image name!)

also: how do i upload the pic directly, full-size, onto the post, so it won't appear as a thumbnail?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

BMW M3 Challenge?


----------



## beefers1

ARG! how the hell'd you guess???
anyway, nice job.


----------



## Mike2828

I never played that game^ huh










a hint, this game has a sequel


----------



## beefers1

desert strike

ok, this one:










don't bother looking at the title either

(finally learned how to do that!)


----------



## Mike2828

hidden and dangerous?










The game that started sandbox games?


----------



## beefers1

not quite, but i'll give it to you. it's actually H&D2.

The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

That looks a bit like Gran Turismo 2, but I can see a few differences :S 

(RE: The BMW M3 challenge, it's a free game made by BWM to promote the M3 :laugh: It's good fun for the first week ...)


----------



## beefers1

nope, the graphics are far better than that of GT2. try again.

also: i know what M3 challenge is. and yeah, for the first week it's sort of fun, but then there're plenty of other racing games that feature the Nurburgring (i have TOCA Race Driver 3), and i can live without the M3.


----------

